# Hunderte Bundeswehr-Rechner von Conficker befallen



## Newsfeed (14 Februar 2009)

Nach der britischen und französischen Armee sucht der Conficker-Wurm jetzt auch die Bundeswehr heim.

Weiterlesen...


----------

